# "out of range" G3/ écran iiyama



## gabo (6 Mai 2006)

J'ai besoin de récupérer des données de mon vieux G3 (mac os 9.2) (sur un disque externe) et je dispose d'un écran iiyama 19 pouces CRT
 j'ai un problème à priori de fréquence de rafraichissement ... au moment où le système semble avoir été correctement installé apparait un "out of range" H96.5khz V 119.7hz.
si quelqu'un peut clairement m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour qu'écran et G3 puisse être compatible... merci de me laisser une réponse j'ai passé 4 heures sur divers forums mais aucune faq ne répond au problème...


----------



## ivash (6 Mai 2006)

gabo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin de récupérer des données de mon vieux G3 (mac os 9.2) (sur un disque externe) et je dispose d'un écran iiyama 19 pouces CRT
> j'ai un problème à priori de fréquence de rafraichissement ... au moment où le système semble avoir été correctement installé apparait un "out of range" H96.5khz V 119.7hz.
> si quelqu'un peut clairement m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour qu'écran et G3 puisse être compatible... merci de me laisser une réponse j'ai passé 4 heures sur divers forums mais aucune faq ne répond au problème...




1 - C'est quoi ton G3 ?

2 - Y a t'il un dongle derrière ta carte video ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2006)

Il semble qu'il y ait un problème de compatibilité entre la fréquence de raffraichissement de ton écran à la résolution à laquelle ton Mac est réglé, et les possibilités de ta carte vidéo. Le problème, c'est que pour changer de résolution, il te faut voir ce que tu fais. Essaie de zapper la PRam, mais je ne suis pas convaincu que ça suffise, dès que le système va lire les préf du moniteur, il va remettre cette résolution non supportée.

A part te faire prêter un moniteur de 14 ou 15 pouces standard, je ne vois pas trop de solution.

Ah si, essaies de démarrer sur le CD de Mac OS 9, avec un peu de chance, sa résolution sera supportée, et tu pourra supprimer le fichier "Préférences moniteur" du dossier Préférences (du disque dur).


----------

